# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  U asked me if....

## Miss_Sweet

You Asked Me If I Liked You, I Said No 
     You Asked Me If You Were Pretty, I Said No
        You Asked Me If You Were In My Heart, I Said No
         You Asked Me If I Would Cry If You Walked Away, I Said No

SO YOU WALKED AWAY.
I GRAB YOUR ARM AND SAID:
I Dont Like You, I Love You!
You Are Not Pretty, You Are Beautiful!
You Are Not In My Heart, You Are My Heart!
And I Wouldn`t Cry If You Walked Away, I Would Die!

----------


## TISHA

omg

----------


## Miss_Sweet

KYA HOWA?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## TISHA

nothin its just how sweet is that

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Oh acha..maine samjha achi nahi lagi  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

no ofcoarse i like it

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok thnx 4 liking :mrgreen:

----------


## TISHA

ur welcome

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Smile:

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## Fairy

Nice :up;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx :hug1:

----------


## Fairy

:givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Smile:

----------


## krisbdream

:sleep;

----------


## krisbdream

:Embarrassment:  :hug1: :sleep;

----------


## krisbdream

8-)

----------


## krisbdream

:Frown:  :applaud; :P

----------


## krisbdream

:Frown:  :1cool;

----------


## krisbdream

:givefl;

----------


## krisbdream

:ye; :duno;

----------


## krisbdream

:givefl; :mrgreen:

----------


## krisbdream

:sleep; :blush: :1cool;

----------


## krisbdream

:ang9:

----------


## krisbdream

:up; :1cool;

----------


## krisbdream

:applaud; :duno;

----------


## krisbdream

:applaud; :wink:

----------


## krisbdream

:hug1:

----------


## krisbdream

8-)

----------


## krisbdream

:Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wats wrong with u ? :P

----------


## coolindian13

cute, sweet spreading love  :hug1:

----------


## Saba

that's a good one..  :Smile:  nice thoughts for someone special..  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks u both  :Smile:

----------


## LuiTsean

*sweet ji it tastes real sweet....nis one..

now if u ask me if the post was good..den i wld say no...
and den i will say it was one of the sweetest and best..:givefl;*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...thankuu :giveflower;

----------


## villies

very nice sweetu 
 :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanksss villies

----------


## Nutter

This is a very special poem! Posted by me ages ago but good to read it once again. Keep sharing Miss Sweet

Repped!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thanks Bro  :Smile:

----------

